# Film rückwärts abspielen



## chell (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

 kennt jemand zufällig ein Programm (sollte kostenlos sein), mit dem ich einen Film rückwärts abspielen und so speichern kann? 

 Mfg

 chell


----------

